# Ralph heard nina has a new bed



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Along the Cockapoo grapevine, Ralph heard about this fabulous doggy bed that housed 2 beautiful lady cockapoos,
I think he's trying to tell me something..
So this is what he did in protest..........


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And then poor froggy copped for it!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: oops didnt mean to laugh but can't help it Ralph you are really living up to your name "wreck it Ralph"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: oops didnt mean to laugh but can't help it Ralph you are really living up to your name "wreck it Ralph"


As you know yellow doggy number 2 is in pretty bad shape thanks to him, yet ruby still truly loves it, she pines for it and begs me for it with a funny little contented low growl. (I keep it in a Ralph safe zone!) 
When she has it, Ralph just bows down and barks and barks and barks in her face, until she goes for him in her special lip curling snapping way, and chases him away - leaving poor yellow doggy unattended.
This is cunning Ralph's intention, his plan has worked yet again! - as soon as she leaves it, he's in there quick as lightning to steal it, 
All very amusing to watch! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thankfully - until he's past his "wreck it" stage, I only buy £5.00 large dog cushions from the market for him.
Until they can be good, then they can have an aesthetically pleasing one (and beautifully luxurious) like Lola and ninas.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess it's his rebellious teenager time He is pretty clever though poor little Ruby The frog made me laugh!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am sorry to break this to you but Rufus is almost three and he still eviscerates any stuffie he gets his teeth on. I don't know if I'd call it a stage as much as a vocation!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am sorry to break this to you but Rufus is almost three and he still eviscerates any stuffie he gets his teeth on. I don't know if I'd call it a stage as much as a vocation!


Ha I think Ralph will follow in rufus foot(paw) steps 
Oh well it looks like I shall just have to admire ninas bed and never live the dream!!! X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHH RALPH!!! Looks like that is his nature if he is 3!!! QUICK . . all valuable toys to the incarceration areas!!! Sami has only destroyed 1 toy . . . and it happened to be Carleys prized Buddy dog that she slept with in her crate for 9 months!! He's been properly sutured and is guraded carefully!! Looks like Ralph's full on vocation of destruction of selected stuffed items will over ride a new "Lovely Lola Lounge".


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And then poor froggy copped for it!!


I recognise that stuffing poor Froggy. Boycies Donkey (donk) has gone the same way. I ended up taking out the stuffing as I was fed up with finding it all over the house. So they played with Donk minus stuffing he became a tug toy. He now lies in bits arms legs spread across the floor. It has given them and me lots of pleasure watching their antics. It was Poppy who is the destructive one he was quite happy just carrying him around and using him as a pillow.
Have you noticed they don't attempt to eat the stuffing although everything else ends up in there mouth. It must be treated with something to put them off. Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think our right nanci, ruby is very gentle with her toys, but "wreck it Ralph" certainly lives up to the cartoon characters name.
He definitely has a destructive side to him.
I'd say it must be a boy thing, but I bet there will be others on here who beg to differ.... We just don't seem to hear of the lovely girlie poos chewing beds and desecrating stuffed animals - apart from Molly making thanksgiving Turk blind for Christmas 
Maybe she didn't want him to see what appeared on the table on Christmas Day & she was been cruel to be kind lol! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This has me cracking up! 
Poor misunderstood Ralph. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - not poor Donk!!??
I'm sending you my commiserations x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This has me cracking up!
> Poor misunderstood Ralph.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Misunderstood indeed - he knows exactly what he is doing - and he takes great pleasure in doing it!!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake loves to place a toy on the ground and then lie down near it. He acts like he is sleeping but he is really lying in wait. As soon as she goes for it he goes after her. Now she is getting wise to it so she lies across from the toy and whines non stop till someone grabs it for her thus saving her from Jake. Also fun to watch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha they are so funny the way they interact, and the way they have the ability to appeal to our softer weaker side in order to assist them in their quest to conquer for one up man ship against the other poo!! Very clever & cunning! X
Never underestimate a poo siblings rivalry 
But best of all I like the way I can outsmart my two by shouting "cheese!" (Usually - it works 99% of the time - I lose out to fox poo!!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I love Ralph, I wonder if he is distantly related to Dudley somewhere along the line, they are both so cheeky. I keep trying to decide whether to splash out on a new bed for Dudley, his first got totally trashed, he now has one which he can just about curl up in but most of the time he lays half out of it! he trashed the original cushion that was in it but we have a tough doughnut type one that fits inside that is the only thing he has never put a hole in, but he definitely needs something bigger now, I'm wondering if maybe he has calmed down enough now.....it would be nice to get one for Christmas.
Oh and this is him with what was left of his favourite puppy toy!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Include Lexi & Beemer in that gene pool. If they can tear it apart, give them a second. The kong wubby that's supposed to be indestructible, well we've gone through 3 of them where they have chewed it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear Ralph!! Lola and Nina are shocked!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We went through the stuffing stage while I was trying to sell our home in the city. I'd put Rufus in the car and then do a walk through looking for bits of white fluff. The carcass's we let him keep. Eventually though they became so shredded, worn and dirty we'd have to cremate them. White lamb, yellow duck, purple bunny, purple elephant, brown armadillon, green froggy...and more I can't recall all deceased.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Oh I love Ralph, I wonder if he is distantly related to Dudley somewhere along the line, they are both so cheeky. I keep trying to decide whether to splash out on a new bed for Dudley, his first got totally trashed, he now has one which he can just about curl up in but most of the time he lays half out of it! he trashed the original cushion that was in it but we have a tough doughnut type one that fits inside that is the only thing he has never put a hole in, but he definitely needs something bigger now, I'm wondering if maybe he has calmed down enough now.....it would be nice to get one for Christmas.
> Oh and this is him with what was left of his favourite puppy toy!
> View attachment 27154


Haha love this dawn WTF is it / was it???? 
I love Dudley - he is fab! 
I think Ralph prefers our couches to his own bed!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Include Lexi & Beemer in that gene pool. If they can tear it apart, give them a second. The kong wubby that's supposed to be indestructible, well we've gone through 3 of them where they have chewed it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That's interesting, we have 2 kong wubbas, one large one small - they both look brand new! Ruby has shown a bit of interest in them of late


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh dear Ralph!! Lola and Nina are shocked!


You have it real good with your 2 girls Ruth x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We went through the stuffing stage while I was trying to sell our home in the city. I'd put Rufus in the car and then do a walk through looking for bits of white fluff. The carcass's we let him keep. Eventually though they became so shredded, worn and dirty we'd have to cremate them. White lamb, yellow duck, purple bunny, purple elephant, brown armadillon, green froggy...and more I can't recall all deceased.


Oh my!!!
Pet toy cemetery comes to mind 
We've been through a fair few - I do find the stuffing less ones last longer than the stuffed ones, we had rabbit who Ralph loved to death..... Literally!!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I think our right nanci, ruby is very gentle with her toys, but "wreck it Ralph" certainly lives up to the cartoon characters name.
> He definitely has a destructive side to him.
> I'd say it must be a boy thing, but I bet there will be others on here who beg to differ.... We just don't seem to hear of the lovely girlie poos chewing beds and desecrating stuffed animals - apart from Molly making thanksgiving Turk blind for Christmas
> Maybe she didn't want him to see what appeared on the table on Christmas Day & she was been cruel to be kind lol! X


Yes Turk will not see Christmas



DB1 said:


> Oh I love Ralph, I wonder if he is distantly related to Dudley somewhere along the line, they are both so cheeky. I keep trying to decide whether to splash out on a new bed for Dudley, his first got totally trashed, he now has one which he can just about curl up in but most of the time he lays half out of it! he trashed the original cushion that was in it but we have a tough doughnut type one that fits inside that is the only thing he has never put a hole in, but he definitely needs something bigger now, I'm wondering if maybe he has calmed down enough now.....it would be nice to get one for Christmas.
> Oh and this is him with what was left of his favourite puppy toy!
> View attachment 27154


Oh Dudley you are so cute! Love the sad look on his face he looks devastated or maybe he is wondering what the heck that thing is


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> That's interesting, we have 2 kong wubbas, one large one small - they both look brand new! Ruby has shown a bit of interest in them of late


They have figured out how to tear off little pieces at the end and eat them. At least I think they have eaten them as I have yet to pick up all the remnants. And if it has eyes, they know it's the easiest part to target. My two and anything fabric like with toys are crazy! I wonder if it's because they couldn't do that to their beds (got expensive canvas ones that is too hard to tear up) or my clothes (that gets stopped right away). 

Rubber, plastic, fabric, leather, knots, etc... cannot withstand the crazy gnawing that Lexi and Beemer do together. I've given up on buying toys, just get edible hard chew products for now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> They have figured out how to tear off little pieces at the end and eat them. At least I think they have eaten them as I have yet to pick up all the remnants. And if it has eyes, they know it's the easiest part to target. My two and anything fabric like with toys are crazy! I wonder if it's because they couldn't do that to their beds (got expensive canvas ones that is too hard to tear up) or my clothes (that gets stopped right away).
> 
> Rubber, plastic, fabric, leather, knots, etc... cannot withstand the crazy gnawing that Lexi and Beemer do together. I've given up on buying toys, just get edible hard chew products for now.


Ha! Too funny! Molly destroys plush toys pretty fast but some of them she doesn't. She has a few toys that she has had since she was a baby but they were pretty sturdy kind of soft and tuff at the same time She never liked the kong for some reason. I get most of her toys at petsmart


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! Too funny! Molly destroys plush toys pretty fast but some of them she doesn't. She has a few toys that she has had since she was a baby but they were pretty sturdy kind of soft and tuff at the same time She never liked the kong for some reason. I get most of her toys at petsmart


I think it's the sibling rivalry. One doesn't want the other to have it. The only way to prevent that is to consume it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha love this dawn WTF is it / was it????
> I love Dudley - he is fab!
> I think Ralph prefers our couches to his own bed!


It was his puppy dog soft toy - see how he loved it? looking like butter wouldn't melt in this picture - yes he also 'loved it to death', it lasted much longer than anything else ever has, I mended it a few times but as you saw in the other picture it finally got beyond repair! (as has every other toy he has had).


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> It was his puppy dog soft toy - see how he loved it? looking like butter wouldn't melt in this picture - yes he also 'loved it to death', it lasted much longer than anything else ever has, I mended it a few times but as you saw in the other picture it finally got beyond repair! (as has every other toy he has had).


I love him to death! What a phenomenal picture!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is a lovely photo! Most of all a lovely snuggly pup, but if you look at it closely you can see repeated heart motifs in his face, his paws and toy, the legs of the toy, your sweater.... I think it speaks subliminally and makes the whole picture all about love.  Sorry if I am over analyzing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just love that Dudley picture he seemed so in love with that toy just clutching on to it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dawn how sweet - baby Dudley cuddling his teddy! Adorable - thanks x
I certainly wouldn't of recognised teddy from that first picture you posted!! 
But it's nice to see Dudley hasn't lost any love for it - ruby is just the same with almost none existent yellow doggy number 2 x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> It is a lovely photo! Most of all a lovely snuggly pup, but if you look at it closely you can see repeated heart motifs in his face, his paws and toy, the legs of the toy, your sweater.... I think it speaks subliminally and makes the whole picture all about love.  Sorry if I am over analyzing!


Wow, you really do have too much time..... (I do love it though!)


----------

